# BSH motor mount v2 review (with vids)



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Last year, after contacting BSH for an inquiry they asked me if I could send in my V1 mount in exchange for a new V2. They wanted to see how my mount was doing under the extra stress of the turbo and the racking up of the miles. I agreed, and earlier this week they sent me the first v2 mount! 

this video is using the stock motor mount at 10 psi and all aftermarket mounts (tranny, pendulum and puck).






in comes the new BSH motor mount









arm bracket comparison: stock, v1 bsh and new bsh









thickness










*review part:*
Upon receiving the mount, i noticed something right away... it was THICK! as in, VERY very thick. 
The plan then was to wait until thursday morning to do the install... but my excitement took the better of me, so I installed it right away.

The install was very smooth, no issues what so ever. Since i already made a DIY for the original mount, i wont go into too much detail about it.

To install it i just lifted the car up, put it on jack stands and loosened the motor mount bolts. then, i placed the jack under the motor (oil pan) and lifted the motor to about 3-5 pumps. Then i completely loosed the mount from the car, then the engine and then removed. no issues.

To install the new BSH, and to make my life easier, i disassembled it. Afterwards, i bolted the base to the car but i didnt fully tightened the bolts, i simply put them on and left them about 1/4" out so that the base could move. Then i slipped the first poly in the base.

Later I bolted the round bracket to the arm bracket using the supplied locktite and the given torque specs. Once that was a "single piece" i bolted the arm bracket to the motor.
so far, so good.

Next came the "annoying part", but it wasnt at all time consuming or anything, at most it took me 5 mins.
I applied some WD-40 to the poly already on the base, and by carefully lifting/lowering the engine, the round bracket slipped into the poly.
then i simply put the 2nd poly on the base, and then the top part of the mount.

Lastly, torque all the bolts (including the one on top of the mount) and voilah! you are done. It took me 30 mins or less to do it all.

Driving
at first start the car had a LOT of extra vibrations... as in, a LOT. everything was rattling, even the sun visor. But i also noticied a few more things: the 5 cylinder exhaust note was back! 
I mean, the exhaust sounded good before, but now we are back to AMAZING! not quite as good as NA, but men, its great.

then comes the shifting... the first shift i was like: "wow, this engine isnt moving!" because you could tell that the car felt a lot tighter, much of the sloppyness was gone. So my shifting was... noobish. Turns out i had gotten acustomed to driving with a sloppy mount.
Once i got the hang of it, it was amazing. i love it!
Downshifting now is SO precise.

Since i drive 35 miles each way, when driving to school (6 days a week), by friday afternoon while returning from school (140 miles since the installation) most of the annoying vibes were gone, it was just great. The mount is solid enough to prevent the moving of the engine, yet soft enough to not get any of the annoying vibrations. yet, some vibes still remain and you can feel em on the steering wheel. i love it.

The exhaust note just got better as the mount got broken in, and you should be able to tell the difference on the videos.

to conclude: when compared to the v1 BSH mount, this is incredibly better. i have some vids of sowo of the engine bay, and now the engine BARELY moves, before it moved a bit less than OEM. some of the vids are on youtube.

here are the new vids:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Man I want a v2 mount after seeing how much beefier it is than my v1

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

I wonder how the BSH mounts compare to the BFI stage 2 mounts I just bought. Can anybody who's driven with both offer any insight? 

Also, that exhaust note is outstanding :thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Fred, you have driven my car with the mounts. You can give a good comparison from the BSH V1 --> V2 --> BFI Mount


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Fred, you have driven my car with the mounts. You can give a good comparison from the BSH V1 --> V2 --> BFI Mount


we'll have to see at sowo, as i dont remember it!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> we'll have to see at sowo, as i dont remember it!


Don't think I will be coming this year though... No place to stay


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

So I just watched the videos again, without sound. The new mount videos is extremely difficult to tell when the gear changes are if you don't focus on the movement of the shifter arm.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> So I just watched the videos again, without sound. The new mount videos is extremely difficult to tell when the gear changes are if you don't focus on the movement of the shifter arm.


it is. even on the downshift on the 1st vid of the v2 mount, which happens at 0:47, you barely notice any engine movement at all!

To compare, i downshifted into 3rd as well, at 0:56 on vid 1 of the oem mount.

HUGE difference, awesome mount. seriously loving it.

To compare to V1 bsh: my car at sowo, not at WOT and NA... AND you can easily see engine movement.







OR, one without the intake mani.. lol, AND all BSH mounts (v1)






yes, the new one is ways better.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Streetliight said:


> I wonder how the BSH mounts compare to the BFI stage 2 mounts I just bought. Can anybody who's driven with both offer any insight?
> 
> Also, that exhaust note is outstanding :thumbup:


The BFI Stage 1 mount is softer than the BSH mount.

The BFI Stage 2 mount is stiffer than the BSH mount.

Keep in mind the BFI mounts do have larger bushings -- a good indication that they will help absorb harsh vibrations better than the BSH mount. 

Still a nice piece of kit, but not any better or worse than what BFI has to offer. 

The OP would've written the same review had he purchased a BFI mount.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I see a noticeable difference between the stock - v1 - v2 mounts. I'd be curious to know what the v2 is like after break in. I feel as though there needs to be some flex that develops.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> I see a noticeable difference between the stock - v1 - v2 mounts. I'd be curious to know what the v2 is like after break in. I feel as though there needs to be some flex that develops.


it has ~300 miles already... i'd say broken in. 
but, lets wait for the 1k mark to see if anything changes.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

DriveVW4Life said:


> The BFI Stage 1 mount is softer than the BSH mount.
> 
> The BFI Stage 2 mount is stiffer than the BSH mount.
> 
> ...


if money werent an issue, i'd love to buy BFI and compare...


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

thygreyt said:


> if money werent an issue, i'd love to buy BFI and compare...


That would be foolish [IMO], provided both products are so similar to one another. 

The moral of the story is, regardless of which mount you end up with, just be sure to upgrade your mounts!


----------

